# I can have an introduction thread too?



## Ron Burgundy

Howdy!


----------



## mak2

Hi Ron. Where are you?


----------



## Ron Burgundy

I'm right here. Where are you? Over there?


----------



## mak2

No actually I am right here too.  I thought you might be in a comprimising position with one of the world's largest mammals.


----------



## Ron Burgundy

I am inside the most glorious whale's vagina. It is such a majestic sea creature. The rent is free and you get used to the smell...it smells like humans. My internet signal is spottie sometimes but no complaints.


----------



## muleman RIP

Welcome to the asylum! Rusty won't be here till later as he has to cook for himself and it will be a while.


----------



## Cowboy

Howdy back & welcome Ron .


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Ron Burgundy said:


> I am inside the most glorious whale's vagina. It is such a majestic sea creature. The rent is free and you get used to the smell...it smells like humans. My internet signal is spottie sometimes but no complaints.



Sounds like an off the wall place to be.


----------



## Alai

I'm going to be honest with you. That cologne smells like gasoline. It's rather pungeunt. Stings the nostrils. 

It's made with real bits of panther so you KNOW it's good.


----------



## Jezzi

Ron!!!

Oooops...I guess I do have another friend!


----------



## Jezzi

BTW... smells kinda fishy in here!


----------



## Alai

Jezzi said:


> BTW... smells kinda fishy in here!


 
It's Sex Panther. By Odeon.


----------



## jpr62902

Ron, you really need to dial it back.  Just because it occurs to you, doesn't mean you should post it.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

jpr62902 said:


> Ron, you really need to dial it back. Just because it occurs to you, doesn't mean you should post it.


 
why do i have a feeling Galvy made a new screenname 

welcome, ron


----------



## rback33

Rusty wishes he thought up Ron...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

not quite, rback. i may be a heavy fella, but not sure i could take on a whale


----------



## Alai

jpr62902 said:


> Ron, you really need to dial it back. Just because it occurs to you, doesn't mean you should post it.


 
For what it's worth, it is a reference to a line in the movie from which his moniker derives from. I am now worried however.


----------



## JEV

...and just when you guys thought _*I*_ was a handfull.... Makes me look a cub scout right out of the chute.


----------



## Jezzi

Awww man! that sucks!  Ron is one of the funniest and friendliest guys I know.  I'm gonna pout now.  I think that was kinda harsh, it was after all only a movie reference.


----------



## Jezzi

Well it was an interesting couple of days, nice to have met some friendly people, but if a comment like that, gets not only a verbal admonishing from a moderator, but a pm from Admin?  This is not the place for me.  I'm right behind you Ron!

Take care good people of forums forums! It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Alai

I have not seen this level of censorship since the Pokemon forums started frowning upon threads speculating on the size of Pikachu's penis.


----------



## pirate_girl

Jezzi said:


> Awww man! that sucks!  Ron is one of the funniest and friendliest guys I know.  I'm gonna pout now.  I think that was kinda harsh, it was after all only a movie reference.


For what you're used to from wherever it is you all came from.

Those types of posts don't "fly" on this forum babe.
Nor does boasting about checking out a place and waiting to show them what you got.
We've been _impressed_ before plenty of times.
We're all equal here.
No one is king, or queen for that matter.

All are welcome unless they turn out to be nutso types, again- something we've seen plenty of times.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Darn, they're both gone before I got a chance to introduce myself.


----------



## pirate_girl

Jezzi said:


> BTW... smells kinda fishy in here!


----------



## Alai

pirate_girl said:


> For what you're used to from wherever it is you all came from.
> 
> Those types of posts don't "fly" on this forum babe.
> Nor does boasting about checking out a place and waiting to show them what you got.
> We've been _impressed_ before plenty of times.
> We're all equal here.
> No one is king, or queen for that matter.
> 
> All are welcome unless they turn out to be nutso types, again- something we've seen plenty of times.


 

Thanks for the info. We shall return when we take up knitting on rocking chairs and falling asleep in the middle of presciption requests at the pharmacy.


----------



## pirate_girl

Cheerio!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

alright then, have fun folks. im leaving too. if i cant be me here, where else can i be me???


----------



## JEV

Don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out! You ain't going anywhere Rusty, cuz nobody else want you, and you knows it.


----------



## JEV

Alai said:


> Thanks for the info. We shall return when we take up knitting on rocking chairs and falling asleep in the middle of presciption requests at the pharmacy.


Sounds like you got the future all dialed in for yourself. Toodles!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

JEV said:


> You ain't going anywhere, cuz we all need you, and you knows it.


 
fixed that, m8


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Alai said:


> falling asleep in the middle of presciption requests at the pharmacy.


 
oh! cool im not the only one who has this happen


----------



## JEV

Rusty Shackleford said:


> fixed that, m8


Thanks dork.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

JEV said:


> Thanks dork.


----------



## Doc

Alai said:


> I have not seen this level of censorship since the Pokemon forums started frowning upon threads speculating on the size of Pikachu's penis.


I suppose you are trying to be funny about a post of Ron's that was pulled.  And now Ron complains about Free Speech.  It would be advisable for all new members to read the rules of any new forum they decide to join.

Da Rules:  http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=2974

From the rules:
*About FREE SPEECH:*

"Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances."

Forums Forums has great respect for The First Amendment. However, since Forums Forums is a private forum we request that all members follow all forum rules and guidelines. (the “Terms of Service”, TOS). IOW, *this is NOT a Free Speech Forum*. We allow civil posts that are respectful of others, but we maintain the right to remove any post that we (the staff of Forums Forums) feel is inappropriate or not in good taste.

Thank you in advance for doing your best to abide by these rules.  Feel free to PM a Moderator or Admin if you have questions on any of this.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

eh, Doc, dont waste yer letters on them. i think theyve had their fun and aint comin back. i think yall did the right thing, you must attain a level of seniority here to get away with certain things 

by the way, am i at that level yet?


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Rusty Shackleford said:


> eh, Doc, dont waste yer letters on them. i think theyve had their fun and aint comin back. i think yall did the right thing, you must attain a level of seniority here to get away with certain things
> 
> by the way, am i at that level yet?



Get back inside the whale and shut-up Rusty!


----------



## Doc

Good observation Rusty.  Any member who has contributed and been here awhile will get by with more than a person with 3 posts.  Coming on like gangbusters right out of the gate seems more like a spammer looking for trouble than a member trying to get to know the others here on the forum.  We understand everyone is different and we welcome all.  Be civil.  Crude stuff is allowed in the adult forums, but if you don't read the rules you don't even know about the Men's Locker Room (MLR) and other party areas here on FF.


----------



## thcri RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> by the way, am i at that level yet?



I don't know,  are you still seeing red dots that don't exist???


----------



## rback33

Somehow I missed the offending post.. which is amazing since I dicked off here ALL day yesterday...*shrugs* don't know what to think... I don't want to be too hasty to form a negative opinion.. wish they would come back, but I bet they don't...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

PBinWA said:


> Get back inside the whale and shut-up Rusty!


 
no you shut up 



Doc said:


> Good observation Rusty. Any member who has contributed and been here awhile will get by with more than a person with 3 posts. Coming on like gangbusters right out of the gate seems more like a spammer looking for trouble than a member trying to get to know the others here on the forum. We understand everyone is different and we welcome all. Be civil. Crude stuff is allowed in the adult forums, but if you don't read the rules you don't even know about the Men's Locker Room (MLR) and other party areas here on FF.


 
yeah i know what you mean. i was a bit put off myself. but i should have known from the beginning by this thread title "I can have an intro thread too?" thats how the kids talk these days thanks to that internet sensation the cheezeburger cat or whatever. now thats how we type on the internet if we are in 8th grade 



thcri said:


> I don't know, are you still seeing red dots that don't exist???


 
im tellin on you



rback33 said:


> Somehow I missed the offending post.. which is amazing since I dicked off here ALL day yesterday...*shrugs* don't know what to think... I don't want to be too hasty to form a negative opinion.. wish they would come back, but I bet they don't...


 ah they got their trainin bras and panties all twisted and took off. i think we are rid of them


----------



## muleman RIP

But Rusty is still here?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

havent been kicked out yet. not even a suspension!


----------



## Trakternut

Rusty Shackleford said:


> havent been kicked out yet. not even a suspension!


 Yet!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i know, i cant believe it myself!


----------



## muleman RIP

We can work on that!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

you need me here, mulers. who the hell else would you bust on??? 

or put up with your CRAP??


----------



## muleman RIP

Well you ran everybody else off last night without my help! I take one night off and all hell breaks loose around here!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yeah pretty much.


obtw, in answer to the thread title question:



























apparently not


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Good observation Rusty.  Any member who has contributed and been here awhile will get by with more than a person with 3 posts.  Coming on like gangbusters right out of the gate seems more like a spammer looking for trouble than a member trying to get to know the others here on the forum.  We understand everyone is different and we welcome all.  Be civil.  Crude stuff is allowed in the adult forums, but if you don't read the rules you don't even know about the Men's Locker Room (MLR) and other party areas here on FF.



Thank you Doc.

.. and Jeremy.. you say you wish they would come back?!?
That's ok if you feel that way, but I'd like you to understand that I left a forum that had the same types of individuals who don't quite cut it around _here_, if and when they decide to show up.

I left that forum to find something better (HERE)-- and this is where I'll stay.
Talked to one of the mods about this a little bit last night.
This forum started based on tractors and snowcats.. yes?
Since then it's grown. People have come and gone.. the moderators do an excellent job at keeping the yahoos/flamers and spammers out.
We are an adult forum. Just that. Adults.
We like to behave like adults with all the joking and ribbing that goes on as well as the heated discussions.. etc.

When some people grace the forum.. it just upsets the balance.
Maybe it's because most of us know by now what is acceptable and what isn't, and where it's acceptable.

No apologies here for anything I said last night.


----------



## muleman RIP

Well said Girl! To roll in and try to shake things up is a little absurd. Most here have seen the comings and goings of those who can't act civil. Debate is one thing but name calling and just plain mean is another. Unless we are beating on Rusty!


----------



## mak2

So was the being in a whale vagina funny or something?  I never did get it.


----------



## pirate_girl

mak2 said:


> So was the being in a whale vagina funny or something?  I never did get it.



The guy's got like 20 or so profiles set up on various places.
Same stuff. 
I guess we were the next in line.
Talk about networking.


----------



## mak2

He was just weird. Oh well, glad we are normal.  Well at least you are.


----------



## JEV

mak2 said:


> He was just weird. Oh well, glad we are normal.  Well at least you are.


Please define normal. I don't ever want to be accused of being normal. But you already know that.

Hey Rusty. You ain't nobody till you been banned or suspended. Don't ask me how I know this.


----------



## pirate_girl

mak2 said:


> He was just weird. Oh well, glad we are normal.  *Well at least you are.*


Huh??  
Sorry Mark, I am feeling especially full of piss and vinegar tonight.
I shall tone it down.


----------



## mak2

pirate_girl said:


> Huh??
> Sorry Mark, I am feeling especially full of piss and vinegar tonight.
> I shall tone it down.



I was trying to be funny,  I was not trying to say anything else, you are still my favorite.


----------



## pirate_girl

mak2 said:


> I was trying to be funny,  I was not trying to say anything else, you are still my favorite.


I too was trying to be funny, hence the knocked out toothy smilie, followed by the yum smilie.
Stay with me here, ok? 
Yeah, I know I'm yer favourite.


----------



## mak2

k I am trying,


----------



## pirate_girl

JEV said:


> You ain't nobody till you been banned or suspended. Don't ask me how I know this.


Being one who has in the past walked the thin line, I know the thrill of it all.
However, I walked that line amidst keeping trouble out and almost got myself slung to the curb in the process.
Right now, I know how far to go.
I think..             ??~> Loralei


----------



## tsaw

Damn - I need to get into another time-zone. I always miss all the posts that get deleted.

Like when they handed out brains.. I thought they said trains.


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> Damn - I need to get into another time-zone. I always miss all the posts that get deleted.
> 
> Like when they handed out brains.. I thought they said trains.


Missed something, didn't you, lover man..


----------



## muleman RIP

And you asked "can I blow the whistle"!


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> And you asked "can I blow the whistle"!


I've heard his whistle..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

JEV said:


> Please define normal. I don't ever want to be accused of being normal. But you already know that.
> 
> Hey Rusty. You ain't nobody till you been banned or suspended. Don't ask me how I know this.


 
been ther, i know.....


----------



## muleman RIP

I was referring to his train for brains comment!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

or his brain was hit by a train...


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> I was referring to his train for brains comment!


I wasn't.. Tooooooooooooooooooot!


----------



## bczoom

tsaw said:


> Like when they handed out brains.. I thought they said trains.


So you said "no thank you"... 

When Rusty was born and they were passing out looks, he thought they said books so he said "make mine a funny one!".


----------



## muleman RIP

They gave him pimples when he asked for dimples!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

you are all so harsh on poor Rusty!!!


----------



## Trakternut

And for good reason! He's Rusty!


----------



## rback33

PG,
I am sure I could track down these people on the other forums if I so desired. I was actually having some good convos with them outside the threads.  They did come across as a little thin skinned.  You may not remember this, but I let some stuff fly in a thread early on in my time here that resulted in a deleted post and an admonishment from the mods (Dawg I think..).  Like was already said, sometimes you have to be here a while to find your place. You post a lot, the mods get a feel for how far you will take things and a little more leeway is offered. Pushing the envelope right away is surely going to get your hand slapped because they don't know what your limits are yet.  Again, I don't know these people from anywhere else and can only base my opinions on what I saw. You have obviously seen them around and know we are better off without them. I am a glass half full guy and want to rehabilitate them...


----------



## Big Dog

rback33 said:


> PG,
> I am sure I could track down these people on the other forums if I so desired. I was actually having some good convos with them outside the threads.  They did come across as a little thin skinned.  You may not remember this, but I let some stuff fly in a thread early on in my time here that resulted in a deleted post and an admonishment from the mods (Dawg I think..).  Like was already said, sometimes you have to be here a while to find your place. You post a lot, the mods get a feel for how far you will take things and a little more leeway is offered. Pushing the envelope right away is surely going to get your hand slapped because they don't know what your limits are yet.  Again, I don't know these people from anywhere else and can only base my opinions on what I saw. You have obviously seen them around and know we are better off without them. I am a glass half full guy and want to rehabilitate them...



In short .............. All we did was ask for a little less in your face. It was a third and forth post that were really objectionable for a "new" member (although if intro'ed correctly I think we could have lived with it). Forum members are guests, would you go to a dinner party as an outsider and spew such filth on your 3rd sentence? I think not ........... but at the weekly poker game? ..... I think so.

I did send out an olive branch and I also indicated that this forum is not anything goes. If they assume they should be able to say anything, they can assume their absence is welcome.


----------



## rback33

Big Dog said:


> In short .............. All we did was ask for a little less in your face. It was a third and forth post that were really objectionable for a "new" member (although if intro'ed correctly I think we could have lived with it). Forum members are guests, would you go to a dinner party as an outsider and spew such filth on your 3rd sentence? I think not ........... but at the weekly poker game? ..... I think so.
> 
> I did send out an olive branch and I also indicated that this forum is not anything goes. If they assume they should be able to say anything, they can assume their absence is welcome.



I never doubted whether or not it was handled correctly. And it goes back to my thin skin comment... if they are not mature enough to handle a little admonishment, then they certainly won't fit in here.


----------



## Big Dog

rback33 said:


> I never doubted whether or not it was handled correctly. And it goes back to my thin skin comment... if they are not mature enough to handle a little admonishment, then they certainly won't fit in here.



I just wanted to clarify a little about how it was handled. I didn't take it as a admonishment to admin. Most of you know how dictatorial we are .................


----------



## muleman RIP

Big Dog said:


> I just wanted to clarify a little about how it was handled. I didn't take it as a admonishment to admin. Most of you know how dic*headed we are .................


Fixed it for you Dawg!


----------



## Big Dog

muleman said:


> Fixed it for you Dawg!



That too ............


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## mak2

Wait, this is an introduction thread for a guy that is banned and it is on it's way to 100?  Just aint right.


----------



## Big Dog

mak2 said:


> Wait, this is an introduction thread for a guy that is banned and it is on it's way to 100?  Just aint right.



He's not banned .............


----------



## Doc

He's still showing up as a junior member for me Mak.  I think he simply took his ball and went home ....he was not banned.


----------



## jpr62902

He wasn't banned.  He just hasn't been back.


----------



## mak2

Really, I am sorry, I thought I read that somewhere.


----------



## loboloco

So, gets his feelings hurt and runs off?  
Yeah, PG makes me think of another forum that had a lot of 'wankers' on it.


----------



## pirate_girl

loboloco said:


> Yeah, PG makes me think of another forum that had a lot of 'wankers' on it.


Which is why those of us experienced (not so proudly) when dealing with such can recognize IT almost immediately.
Glad you're here Jeff, along with the other refugees I invited to this forum.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Why is this thread up to 5 pages when the plonker left days ago???  

  That'll get it stirred up again.


----------



## pirate_girl

EastTexFrank said:


> Why is this thread up to 5 pages when the plonker left days ago???
> 
> That'll get it stirred up again.



No it won't.


----------



## Cowboy

Just look at his comments in his & the other 2 friends of his & its obvious he was here only to start a stink , looks like he did a perty good job to me


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Cowboy said:


> Just look at his comments in his & the other 2 friends of his & its obvious he was *here only to start a stink , looks like he did a perty good job to me*


 
NAW that was Muleman. he forgot to shower this week


----------



## muleman RIP

Took one 3 hours ago and am sitting here NAKED now!
Now that might stir things up!


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Took one 3 hours ago and am sitting here NAKED now!
> Now that might stir things up!


Ooooooooooolala! a nekkid Muleman?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Now that might stir things up!


 
yeah like everyone's stomach


----------



## muleman RIP

Well I was out weeding in the garden till i started getting about dizzy from the heat and humidity. Changed the filter on the a/c and am going to enjoy the pool to myself.  the wife ain't home as she went shopping with some Amish ladies and the cows don't care if I skinny dip!


----------



## pirate_girl

Boy, if I lived out in the middle of nowhere like that, I'd skinny dip too.
Nice pool!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thats some nice land ya got there, m8. and as long as you dont post pics, dip away


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pirate_girl said:


> Boy, if I lived out in the middle of nowhere like that, I'd skinny dip too.
> Nice pool!


 
i skinny dip in public pools


----------



## pirate_girl

I would.. but I'd get arrested for umm dangerous exposure hehe


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lol naaahh


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> I would.. but I'd get arrested for umm dangerous exposure hehe


Come for a dip! I might handcuff you but would never arrest you. Hell the sheriff has to ask the neighbors for directions to here.


----------



## pirate_girl

haha!


----------



## mak2

PG you skinny dip anytime you want.  Muleman, if you are nekkid set down the camera and back away from it now.  Please.


----------



## bczoom

Time to "Get a room"?


----------



## Doc

bczoom said:


> Time to "Get a room"?


For you and muleman .... uuuuu gross.


----------



## pirate_girl

bczoom said:


> Time to "Get a room"?


Who get a room, Zoom?


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Who get a room, Zoom?


You and I, Doll!


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> You and I, Doll!


.. why.. that wouldn't be proper! I love you like a brother!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pirate_girl said:


> .. why.. that wouldn't be proper! I love you like a brother!


 
well that would be perfect for mule, then


----------



## pirate_girl

eeeeeeeeeek!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> well that would be perfect for mule, then


Yeah, brother Rusty!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

go ahead and neg rep me. i deserve it for that one


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

aw what the hell what the hell what the hell?!?!?!


----------



## muleman RIP

You all do realize if the one who started this thread is monitoring it they probably are glad they left!


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> You all do realize if the one who started this thread is monitoring it they probably are glad they left!


That's the whole idea.. now you're getting it..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lol!


----------



## muleman RIP

I was hoping to learn something about the whales anatomy!


----------



## jpr62902

I think Mr. Burgundy's introduction is sufficient, now.


----------

